# R.I.P. AtomAnt



## Magnus82 (Mar 2, 2016)

Long time member AtomAnt has passed away.  I don't know all the details but please keep his family in your prayers.


----------



## BigBob (Mar 2, 2016)

Wow. That's so sad. I know he was not well. God rest his soul.


----------



## MR. BMJ (Mar 2, 2016)

WTF? I can't believe I am reading this! I am at a loss of words


----------



## MattG (Mar 2, 2016)

Terrible news. Rip brother.


----------



## thebrick (Mar 2, 2016)

This is very hard to see, especially after all the support he gave me in my fight. He had a tough year… but I love how he never let it bend him. He kept standing until the end. Much love to you dear brother. That picture says it all. Even days after another surgery.


----------



## aon1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Damn I didn't talk to him a lot but atom was I think the first person on this board to offer me advice. He did leave the first impression of this board that caused me to stick around and see more and I'm glad I did and to have had the opportunity to talk with him.......RIP


----------



## psych (Mar 2, 2016)

wtf!!! Dude didn't he get married last year around April!?!!? That's horrible. He was gettin surgery when I was laid up....


----------



## Akamai (Mar 2, 2016)

Rip brother

Ak


----------



## TLopez (Mar 2, 2016)

RIP little brother!


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 2, 2016)

So sorry to hear. Great loss in our community. Prayers for his family. If anyone hears what happened,,and don't mind sharing,,,I would be interested to know.


----------



## chicken_hawk (Mar 3, 2016)

Wow...that sucks. He was the salt of the earth type. You will be missed AA.

Hawk


----------



## TLopez (Mar 3, 2016)

Kristopher C. Pisarcik Obituary - Visitation & Funeral Information


----------



## baldpaul (Mar 3, 2016)

Prayer lifted for his wife and family.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Mar 3, 2016)

29 years old 


R.I.P.


----------



## d2r2ddd (Mar 3, 2016)

omfg!! i cant believe it! he was so strong and positive in combating the illness!! i m lost of words!!! ..............


----------



## Jonny (Mar 3, 2016)

R.I.P ATOM. You will be missed. Beloved friend to many of us.


----------



## rAJJIN (Mar 3, 2016)

logging in and once in a while ( too often lately) 
You come across terrible news. Bums me out
I'll miss seeing him. we lost a good friend and fellow member


----------



## Marshall (Mar 3, 2016)

Very, very sad for someone so young. RIP.


----------



## Sully (Mar 3, 2016)

Wow, 29. That's tough to see. Condolences to his family.


----------



## DNP-Direct (Mar 3, 2016)

Very sad, he was a good guy and always willing to help others out.  RIP brother.


----------



## custom creation (Mar 3, 2016)

RIP brother! The fight is over and the glory is just beginning!


----------



## chrisr116 (Mar 3, 2016)

ASHOP said:


> So sorry to hear. Great loss in our community. Prayers for his family. If anyone hears what happened,,and don't mind sharing,,,I would be interested to know.



From what I remember, he had a liver transplant this past year, due to liver cancer.  I am not sure what happened after that, but I heard he has had multiple surgeries since then.  RIP brother.


----------



## squatster (Mar 3, 2016)

I have been trying to express or write some thing since I saw this
Holly- thank you so much for sharing him with every one.
You have us all here for you and your family- If you ever need any thing we are here
So so sorry


----------



## Big-John (Mar 3, 2016)

I haven't been on here in a year and come back to find this! It's so sad. I got so much advice on my diet from him and we even spoke about meeting up and going to a show. R.I.P brother.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 3, 2016)

chrisr116 said:


> From what I remember, he had a liver transplant this past year, due to liver cancer.  I am not sure what happened after that, but I heard he has had multiple surgeries since then.  RIP brother.



He fought a VERY tough battle then. RIP AtomAnt


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Mar 5, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear about it.
Love and respect.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Apr 1, 2016)

First friend I ever made here. RIP


----------



## kubes (Apr 1, 2016)

Omg I am so sorry to hear. Rip brother


----------



## dozisthebeast (Apr 9, 2016)

Safe journey brother.


----------



## xmen1234 (Aug 28, 2016)

I've been away for a while.

Wow, what a loss.  Kris was a great kid.  Very knowledgable and Always willing to help others.  I'm at a loss for words. 

RIP young man.  You will be missed!


----------



## basskiller (Sep 6, 2016)

very sorry to hear...way too young!!


----------



## rocco-x (Nov 24, 2016)

Wow really really sad. I haven't posted on here in a while, actually a long time.
  Anyone know what or how it happened? That age is just too young to pass away...


----------



## WesleyInman (Dec 10, 2016)

rocco-x said:


> Wow really really sad. I haven't posted on here in a while, actually a long time.
> Anyone know what or how it happened? That age is just too young to pass away...



He had some form of cancer I believe...He fought it for awhile.

We spoke on FB a week or two before he died and he was in good spirits.

His birthday was last week so I made sure to send him a Happy Birthday.

Such a good kid..and his gf is still beyond distraught over this.  I feel so bad.


----------

